# Benjamin Moore Advance



## RUINTUIT

At $25 a quart, you've got $4 around the rim of your can  I'd invest in one of those rim protectors that allow the excess paint to drip back in the can after pouring.

I'll have to give it a try on the next paint job. I've got a project coming this spring to knock out a 20' section of kneewall to replace with built-ins and a TV nook.


----------



## chrisstef

I just used this paint 3 months ago to paint my kitchen cabinets. Very nice stuff to work with. My only qualm with it was how long it took to dry. The added open time was nice but hard to get more than 2 coats in a day. I will say that its tough as nails once fully cured. My 1 1/2 year old son beats the daylights out of the cabinets and I haven't had any chipping yet.


----------



## Tedstor

I too used this stuff on a foyer table 7-8 months ago. A joy to work with and yielded excellent results. I use the table to toss my cell phone, wallet, keys, and change when I come home each day. Despite daily use/abuse, the paint is holding up nicely.


----------



## CWind

Just finished a wall unit myself with it. In my case, I sprayed it with a Graco TrueCoat without thinning. The Advance levels beautifully, but does take a long time to dry (can says 16 hours between coats).


----------



## bonobo

Last week I painted this stuff on the interior on a medicine cabinet project. I primed the bare pine with dewaxed shellac, then two coats of the Advance, sanding the nibs off after the primer and first coat. Levelled beautifully and got harder over the next few days.

Very forgiving, too. I had to pick out a few stray hairs during a final once over but can't see any evidence of the touch ups.


----------



## bonobo

Just a caveat to my endorsement of this paint… alcohol will dissolve the dry paint in an instant.

My medicine cabinet is a mixture of walnut and painted pine. I planned to put a coat of shellac over it and luckily experimented on some scrap. A heavy coat of shallac basically liquified the paint.


----------

